# Target shooting setup?



## Steelslinger (12 mo ago)

Greetings all,

I would like some thoughts on slingshot setup for target shooting? What have you folks found to be the best size ammo, best type and thickness of band material?
Rather than buy every make and thickness of band material, I thought I would get some advice from you folks first?

Currently summer here in New Zealand so sunny days with temperature at 24 °C (75°F) in evenings when I shoot. 

I have been playing around with 6mm, 7.5mm and 9.5mm sizes of ammo.
Been using the pre-made Simple Shot band sets. I have also spent the last two days playing with the TBG. Shoots nicely(smooth, easily draw), but only getting 100 shots at the absolute most from a band set?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Many thanks folks.

Who'd of thought a $32 piece of Y shaped polymer would have turned into such an addiction!!!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Everyone is different. I prefer a Rapter style frame and .45 band with the right pouches for the right ammo. Fork width will be your first search. Find the width that puts you dead center with a comfortable & relaxed hold.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Welcome
What's your shooting style and how long have you been slinging?


----------



## Steelslinger (12 mo ago)

Whytey said:


> Welcome
> What's your shooting style and how long have you been slinging?





Whytey said:


> Welcome
> What's your shooting style and how long have you been slinging?


Hi Whytey,
About 5 months now. I found TTF with a cheek or ear anchor to work best for me. Frame at 90°, looking down the band with my dominant eye. Tried butterfly but I found I was not as accurate as I was with cheek or ear anchor.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

And it kind of sounds like you've already figuring stuff out. Personally I like 6mm and 8mm for target shooting. A place to start for the taper would be a 15 x10 for the 6 mm ammo and a 20x12 for 8mm steel. I end up using the 15x10 taper for both because I stay within 12 meters of the target.With those ammo sizes .4 to .5 thickness latex is a perfect size. 

If you've been shooting for five months you probably have pretty much figure it out your setup that would go with the latex.

I hope this helps a bit and I'm sure others can chime in on their favorite setups for light ammo.

Vince


----------



## Steelslinger (12 mo ago)

vince4242 said:


> And it kind of sounds like you've already figuring stuff out. Personally I like 6mm and 8mm for target shooting. A place to start for the taper would be a 15 x10 for the 6 mm ammo and a 20x12 for 8mm steel. I end up using the 15x10 taper for both because I stay within 12 meters of the target.With those ammo sizes .4 to .5 thickness latex is a perfect size.
> 
> If you've been shooting for five months you probably have pretty much figure it out your setup that would go with the latex.
> 
> ...


Great! Huge help, thank you Vince4242.
What brand of latex would you recommend? I am struggling to the TBG to last.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

For us, down this end of the world, Snipersling.com is a good option with free delivery and only takes 2-3 weeks usually to the door. I like their popular yellow .50 latex for 8mm steel, pit pouches and crystal tie belt. Min also replies to emails and questions promptly. BTW their store is closed until 10FEB22 for holidays.
All the other online stores charge for delivery and take at least a month to the door.

Mate, this is a very good forum with generous helpful experienced slingers. 

Sling on and keep it fun.


----------



## whadafork (Oct 25, 2018)

7mm steel, 1810-150mm, short pull. I've been shooting this set up for almost 5 years, and havn't changed. For targets and competitions, you want to prioritize stability at 10 and 15m.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whadafork (Oct 25, 2018)

whadafork said:


> 7mm steel, 1810-150mm, short pull. I've been shooting this set up for almost 5 years, and havn't changed. For targets and competitions, you want to prioritize stability at 10 and 15m.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


0.4mm THK flatband btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

This is my best target setup. WASP Enzo Targetmaster, BSB white .50, [email protected] active, floating anchor, 7-8mm ammo, Warrior Mongol pouch. Shoots like a dream. I have many other set ups, but with this I'm most accurate. Easy draw, enough speed, comfy to shoot.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

tool said:


> This is my best target setup. WASP Enzo Targetmaster, BSB white .50, [email protected] active, floating anchor, 7-8mm ammo, Warrior Mongol pouch. Shoots like a dream. I have many other set ups, but with this I'm most accurate. Easy draw, enough speed, comfy to shoot.
> View attachment 362491


So close to my set up, I could grab it and shoot.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks. It's so good, I made a second one...


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

tool said:


> Thanks. It's so good, I made a second one...


I have duplicate setups of my two favorite frames as well (PP Scorpion and Taurus). I usually rig one heavier and one lighter, but those two frames are so nice I had to do them twice.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I have duplicate setups of my two favorite frames as well (PP Scorpion and Taurus). I usually rig one heavier and one lighter, but those two frames are so nice I had to do them twice.


I tried some 0.75 today, but only for a shot or two. I really like 0.50 with 8mm shot.


----------



## Steelslinger (12 mo ago)

Thanks so much for all the advice folks, really appreciate it!
I ended up ordered: Snipersling yellow .5, Precise .5 & .6, BSB white .5, Snipersling black .5, some pit pouches from Wasp and Snipersling and a fresh 9v battery for the chrony.....it going to be slingshot mayhem in my backyard with all the testing!!!
Many thanks all!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Steelslinger said:


> Thanks so much for all the advice folks, really appreciate it!
> I ended up ordered: Snipersling yellow .5, Precise .5 & .6, BSB white .5, Snipersling black .5, some pit pouches from Wasp and Snipersling and a fresh 9v battery for the chrony.....it going to be slingshot mayhem in my backyard with all the testing!!!
> Many thanks all!



Sounds like a lot of fun and some interesting info coming up!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Looking forward to some feedback on what's working for you.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

I've never understood this 1 setup for targes and another for hunting 🤯 I believe you should be using the same setup no matter what your shooting so your constantly perfecting accuracy and consistency and form 🤷 this is Just my thoughts anyway 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿.that being said I don't use any higher than 0.65 in any brand of elastic unless it's snipersling yellow then I use 0.70 I only use the taper 18-23 and I use 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels or 8.4mm lead 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> I've never understood this 1 setup for targes and another for hunting 🤯 I believe you should be using the same setup no matter what your shooting so your constantly perfecting accuracy and consistency and form 🤷 this is Just my thoughts anyway 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿.that being said I don't use any higher than 0.65 in any brand of elastic unless it's snipersling yellow then I use 0.70 I only use the taper 18-23 and I use 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels or 8.4mm lead 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


What's your draw length?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Whytey said:


> What's your draw length?


You mean my active bud? if so my active is 165mm .can I ask why I ask this bud 🎯👊👍


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Just wondering if your setup was for short draw.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah short draw bud 🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------

